# RV Winter Storage



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

I would like to start storing my RV inside because it is getting old and am worried about any leaks that may develop over the winter. Does anybody have a contact for polebarn/barn owner looking for space renters? I live in the Rochester area and would like the RV close and accessible for trips and maintenance checks...
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## maykoman (Dec 28, 2004)

hello, i use Lixey storage, they are north of I-69 east of Wadhams. That may be to far for you, but they have cement floors and no birds, i keep my boat there 4 months every winter. If they are not in the phone book pm me and i will get the number for you. anyway good luck


----------



## single shot (Nov 18, 2004)

Call Mary at Maxi Mini storage in Chesterfield. They are just East of I-94 off 21 Mile Road, located just down from Chesterfield Police. I've used them for 3 years and they can help you out for indoor.


----------

